# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تعرف على أنواع الـ Dvd تعمق اكثر فى التكنولوجيا ...

## إبتسام السهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
اقدم لكم اليوم موضوع جديد ممكن يكون عند كل الناس DVD ROOM ومش عارفه نوعه واكيد حيفيد الناس التي تريد ان تشتريها , والان نبدأ على بركه الله* *

أولاً :
DVD-R*
*
**
حرف الـ R مقصود به كتابة ( لمرة واحدة ) ، وهو مثل CD-R ولكن بسعة كبيرة.
وهو بنفس حجم الـ CD-R ولكن بسعة تعادل سبعة أضعاف تقريباً.
تبلغ سعة الـ DVD-R 4،7 حالياً لنوع الجهة الواحدة ، و9،4 جيجابايت لنوع الجهتين.
وهناك نوعين من الـ DVD-R النوع الأول هو للتحرير ، والثاني للاستخدام العام.
والـ DVD-R يتم النسخ عليه بشكل تسلسلي مثل الـ CD-R.**
**ثانياً :
DVD-RW**هو من أنواع الأقراص القابلة لإعادة الكتابة ، يبلغ حجمه 4،7 جيجابايت ، ويتم الكتابة عليه بشكل تسلسلي مثل الـ CD-R ، ولكن ميزته عن الـ CD-R هو قابليته لإعادة الكتابة لأكثر من 1000 مرة بسبب استخدام مادة أرقى من المستخدمة في النوع الأخر. وأيضاً الـ DVD-RW لديه قدرة على الاحتفاظ بالبيانات لمدة 30 سنة على الأقل. ويمكن استخدامه في القارئ من نوع DVD-ROM.**ثالثاً :
DVD-RAM**الـ DVD-RAM هو نوع ذو جودة عالية وأداء قوي ، قابل للكتابة و المسح وإعادة الكتابة. انه شبيه بالقرص المرن الـ Floppy بحيث تستطيع تشغيل البرامج التي فيه ، وكذلك تخزين البيانات أو مسحها. سعته 4،7 جيجابايت للنوع ذو السطح الواحد و 9،4 جيجابايت للنوع ذو السطحين.
ميزة الـ DVD-RAM عن بقية الأنواع هي :
بيانات الـ DVD-RAM يمكن الوصول إليها بشكل عشوائي مثل القرص الصلب Hard disk ، هذه الميزة تجعل هذا النوع ينقل البيانات بشكل أسرع من الأنواع الأخرى ( يصل إلى 22،16 Mbps ) وهو يعادل ضعف سرعة الـ DVD العادي.
أيضاً أقراص الـ DVD-RAM يمكن إعادة الكتابة عليها إلى 100,000 مرة.
والميزة الأخيرة هي نظام ECC لتصحيح الأخطاء لتجعله الأفضل لنقل التطبيقات.

ألان يوجد بالأسواق نوع صغير من الـ DVD-RAM ذات حجم 2،8 جيجابايت وحجمها 8 سم تستطيع تسجيل لمدة 60 دقيقة عند استخدامها مع الكاميرات الديجاتال المخصصة لذلك. علماً بان النوع القياسي – 12 سم – يسجل 120 دقيقة باستخدام الجودة العادية. وهناك نوع أخر من الـ mini DVD – 8 سم – سعته 1،5 جيجابايت ، يستطيع تسجيل فيديو لمدة 30 دقيقة ، عادة يستخدم مع بعض الكاميرات الحديثة.**رابعاً :
DVD+R**هو من الأنواع للكتابة لمرة واحدة ، سعته أيضاً 4،7 جيجابايت ، لديه القدرة على تخزين ساعتين من الفيديو من نوع MPEG-2 العالية الوضوح.
هذا النوع يشترك بالكثير من المواصفات مع DVD-R من حيث الكتابة لمرة واحدة ، وكذلك السعة.
الاختلاف بينهما هو :
عند الكتابة عليهما ، لكل منهما صيغة format تختلف عن الآخر ، لذلك الناسخ المخصص للنوع الأول لا يصلح للنوع الثاني ، والعكس كذلك ، ولكن عند العرض معظم أنواع أجهزة العرض تستطيع التعامل مع النسقين.**خامساً :
DVD+RW**هو**من الأنواع القابلة لإعادة الكتابة ، وهو أيضاً سعته 4،7 جيجابايت للنوع ذو السطح الواحد و 9،4 جيجابايت للنوع ذو السطحين ، وحجمه 12 سم.
مميزات هذا النوع هي :
بالإمكان الكتابة عليه بشكل تسلسلي أو عشوائي ، لأنه يدعم تقنية CAV و CLV ، وطبعاً ميزة النظام العشوائي هي السرعة الفائقة.


ولكن يبقى السؤال : أي هذه الأنواع هو الأفضل لي؟
باختصار ، DVD-R و DVD+R هي جيدة لحفظ البيانات لمدة طويلة ، ولرخص سعرها هي الأفضل للنسخ الاحتياطي مثلاً ، وكذلك لحفظ الأفلام او تحويل أشرطة الفيديو القديمة – الممغنطة – إلى أقراص DVD.

DVD+RW هي الأفضل للتسجيل بشكل عشوائي ، وهو يدعم الإمساك والإفلات drag-and-drop ، ولا يحتاج إلى تقفيل القرص للعرض.

DVD-RAM وهو عبارة عن قرص صلب نحيف جداً ، وهو الأفضل في تقنية الـ DVD ، وذلك لميزة السرعة وتصليح الأخطاء والعدد اللامحدود لإعادة الكتابة ( 100000 مرة ) ، وهو ممتاز للأرشفة وباختصار لكل شيء.**نظرة سريعة على أنواع مشغلات الـ DVD* *DVD Multi**يقرأ وينسخ DVD-R, DVD-RW, and DVD-RAM**super combo**يقرأ وينسخ DVD-R\RW , DVD+R\RW**super multi DVD**يقرأ وينسخ الخمس أنواع DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, and DVD-RAM**مع الانتباه* *عند شراء مشغل لميزة قراءة ونسخ القرص ذو السطحين..
*

----------

